# out of town trouble



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

Me and the family are heading to a lake called lake rabun in Georgia on the sevantenth . The lake is in the chattochoe natinal forest. I go fishing on the lake when we are up there in the summer. I do have a boat docked in our boat house. I try to fish for bass, bluegill, and cats. Out of the past 9 years I have only caught 1 bass a few bluegill and some monster cats. but I really want to get one my line is some large mouth bass. And it sems like every one I met on the lake has a nice 10lb bass and a bucket of bluegill to show me. The water there is very clear. The water is shallow for the first 20 yards by shallow I mean O-8 ft deep and then just drops 200ft. and the bottom is coverd in fallen trees. I was just asking because I do a lot of salt water fishing and fresh water and salt water are two different worlds so I have no experience going for bass. So I disited to take my chances and ask if any one is familiyar with the area because I met some one who vacations there once. So advice or tips on fresh water fishing would help me. Thanks.


----------



## steamin53 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll offer what I can. I've never fished there but do fish the TN River in Scottsboro AL where I live including Lake Guntersville, Wheeler Reservoir, etc.

200 feet deep and trees on the bottom. Whew! I don't think the fish are going to be found at that depth but with a drop off as you describe I'd be looking for them suspended right off the break. I'm sure it's not straight down to the abyss so I'd fish a jig and pig or a worm (maby heavy...maby light). You might also try drop shot worm fishing (google it) which would work great for suspended fish once you find them.

I don't know GA laws if it's legal there you might also try an Umbrella rig aka Alabama rig (also google it). I'd work it from the shallow edge letting it fall on the drop. You'd need to rig it heavy with perhaps 1/4oz jigs to get the action on the fall with some good shad or other type plastics.

As a last resort, perhaps a heavy spinner bait as a "fish finder" parallel to the drop off, or a jerk bait right on the edge of the drop. You might try some vertical jigging like a diamond jig or a similar lure if you mark suspended fish at depth.

If no results... go shallow. Try where creek channels enter the main channel. I would guess that lake is also a river impoundment with depths like that. If there's milfoil or other vegetation in the shallows don't be afraid of top water lures. You might be surprised at the fish I've caught in less than 2 ft. of water.

It goes without saying that local guys know best what to do. Beg if necessary!

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Big minnows (6" or more) will work for big bass on any lake, especially when fished at night around a dock light. I more or less grew up on Lake Sinclair in GA and we fished a jig and pig anywhere we could find a channel in the lake with a hard drop off. It was a seasonal hit and miss thing though, but at times, we couldn't beat the bass off. This methods worked best in late summer when the water was really heated.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

One sure fire way is to hire a local guide for a couple of hours. Freshwater guides charge a lot less than saltwater guides as a general rule.


----------



## spottail (Mar 1, 2011)

I've fished Lake Rabun. It's a great place to fish, but it's a little different than most lakes. Basically, it's a wide deep channel.

It may seem so, but 10 lbrs ain't that common! There are a lot of good bass and bream though. If your boat has a FF, just try and locate where the bass are holding. As someone already said, drop a good size live bait down there and you'll probably do ok. My favorite live bait is a spring lizard.

Bream will be mostly in the shallower spots. There's also walleye in the lake.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I actualy did see boats out in the middle of the lake in the early morning but didn't know what they where doing. I'll try to post what i get thanks.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

I have seen some huge bass under my bout house in the middle of the day. I triyed throwing a crank bate under the bout house when i see them but they swim right buy them. Also have you herd about purple lights under a boat house. Because they have a turnamint the last ight i am ther and the boats have those lights mounted on them? just asking?


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

redfishreaper said:


> I have seen some huge bass under my bout house in the middle of the day. I triyed throwing a crank bate under the bout house when i see them but they swim right buy them. Also have you herd about purple lights under a boat house. Because they have a turnamint the last ight i am ther and the boats have those lights mounted on them? just asking?


 Just to let yall know I am still looking for advice and tips to add to all the great info i all ready have. thanks


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

i just recently got into saltwater, it been freshwater the past 30 yrs.
after spawn is over, they move back to the edge of dropoffs, channels and structure. 
At Dawn and dusk they tend to move into the shallows, but during the heat of the day they will be just above or just below the dropoff. weightless senko worms or lizards pulled from shallower part right off the dropoff and lets fall on its own usually gets some bites.

bass and seatrout actually follow similar patterns and location types. swim some baits in open areas right next to vegetation, look for points, etc.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

redfishreaper said:


> I have seen some huge bass under my bout house in the middle of the day. I triyed throwing a crank bate under the bout house when i see them but they swim right buy them. Also have you herd about purple lights under a boat house. Because they have a turnamint the last ight i am ther and the boats have those lights mounted on them? just asking?


 
I think the purple lights you are referring to are actually black lights. 30 years ago, it was in it's infant stage of being used and I only used it a couple of times as the lights we had back then weren't very good. If they're good enough now that you can tell the other boats have them from a distance, I'd love to try it again. I used to fish jitter bugs and plastic worms at night with mine as the light will make mono look like rope so you can watch your line for strikes. Be careful with those jitterbugs if you use them and don't set the hook until you see the line begin to take off. That's the hardest part of fishing a jitterbug at night. You may hear a dozen big splashes on your bug before one will finally get it and if you try and set your hook on one of them splashes, you may end up with an unexpected body piercing...:thumbsup: I'm going to pm you something else I think you should try.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks for all the help.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

for night time fishing, try those UV backlights with UV reactive lures. I got some senko type worms and the one time I had a submersible black light, I spent more time reeling in fish than I did sitting there.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Lake Sinclair*

I more or less grew up on Lake Sinclair in GA 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
That just brought back some childhood memories.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

My best friend's family has a lake house there...he goes up every other month and they usually troll deep divers (20ft+) and catch spots, walleye, and every once in awhile a pike.


----------

